# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Hoge nekpijn !

## Ni85

Dag allemaal !! Ik hoop hier een antwoord te krijgen op mijn probleem want ik kan zo echt niet meer verder..

Ik heb al een x- aantal jaar een heel hoge nekpijn en het gevoel dat ik een band gespannen heb op mijn voorhoofd.. Mijn ogen zijn ook supervermoeid en echt pijnlijk bij momenten..Zelfs stappen is er teveel aan...Het zijn echt de aanhechtingsspieren van het hoofd wat mij zo parten speelt

Ik heb al 6x een sessie erop zitten bij een kine , een behandeling of 10 bij de manueel therapeut , een ontspanningssessie ,bloed laten trekken , foto's laten trekken , scan laten doen , neurochirurg , nekspecialist.... Zonder resultaat dus....

Overlaatst had ik het zo erg dat ik ook spraakproblemen begon te krijgen...

Ik heb het gevoel dat niemand mij gelooft omdat ze niets vinden.. Dat ik mij dit misschien inbeeld en erger maak door eraan te denken ? Nee , het is echt van de moment dat ik wakker word totdat ik ga slapen ...

Ik moet maandag terug aan het werk maar zie dat totaal niet zitten !! Maar de druk rond mij word gewoon veel te groot omdat er niet echt begrip voor is omdat ze nu eenmaal niets vinden.. En toch heb ik echt een onmenselijke nekpijn  :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen met dit probleem want zo kan het echt niet meer verder ...

k Zou deze persoon eeuwig dankbaar zijn !!!

----------


## Nora

Sorry, ik kan alleen medeleven tonen. Ik heb wel eens nekpijn gehad hoor, maar dat ging dan wel weer over. Ik zou het eerste denken aan gespannen spieren, maar dan zou de fysio dat wel hebben ontdekt. Dan moet het toch verder zitten en dat zou toch de neuroloog ontdekt moeten hebben. Zijn het niet de zenuwen? Gaat het echt van je nek naar je ogen of begint de pijn bij je ogen?

----------

